

GitHub https redirect breaks Rails application generator templates - yaxdotcom
http://support.github.com/discussions/site/2213-github-https-redirect-breaks-rails-application-generator-templates

======
yaxdotcom
More Firesheep fallout. GitHub goes to all-SSL access. Now you can't generate
new Rails applications from templates hosted on GitHub.

